# Playing with baby robin



## jess23 (Jun 19, 2014)

I woke up this morning and let jake out into the backyard, a few minutes later I look out to check on him and see him batting around a baby robin! I ran out and brought jake inside and the baby just sat in the grass almost like he was playing dead. Jake doesn't have front claws (lucky for the bird!) so I don't think jake really hurt him... It's just weird because I've never seen him do anything like that, I didn't think he would really know what to do if he saw a bird. Now I know!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

lol Jess. I suppose some cats are like that.

As far as I know, they kill their prey with their teeth though.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i LOVE nature...all nature...thats the only thing i dont lke about cats....they "play" with their prey  sad


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

The baby robin is probably in shock or possibly injured anyway  Like gizmothecat, It is the one habit I dislike about kitties


----------

